
5 Best JavaScript Frameworks - MLSDev
http://mlsdev.com/en/blog/63-5-best-javascript-frameworks
======
dukoid
[http://vanilla-js.com/](http://vanilla-js.com/) is missing from the list :-/

------
clee_hospii
This is a very interesting article, but the best frame work depends on the
situation such as time, use, experience. Anyone who reads this article, I hope
they don't immediately think that I have to use Angular.js because this
article ranks it the best or it's by Google.

~~~
vilmosi
That is true.

But if "time, use, experience" are used to determine what framework to use, so
should popularity, as community support is important too.

